# Incoming! Poljot Jetfighter



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

See? Lot's of traffic on the Russian forum!!! 

Anyway, it's this halfbreed of a Breitling Blackbird and Breitling... ehrrr... ask ANDI, he's the one to be blamed for this... k:



















Shame there isn't a bracelet with proper end-links for this one...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

What is the lug size?

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

20mm :thumbsdown:


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Because the metal between the lugs is flat, you could get away with a normal chunky bracelet, I think.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

shadowninja said:


> Because the metal between the lugs is flat, you could get away with a normal chunky bracelet, I think.


Yeah, it looks like this...










...still, end links would be nice...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

There are quite a few Seiko/Feiko bracelets on Ebay, that have straight folded end links. They are for the older chronos, I think, you may be able to adjust these to fit.

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, I've just killed my Okeah by trying to fix an issue or two :crybaby: :wallbash: :sadwalk: , so now I have plenty of time to look around the net for a bracelet and a 3133 brand new movement... :down:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

The bezel, etc., looks a lot like a Pulsar ana-digi combo I wore for a few years (bought on closeout in Mobile, AL, fitted with a Hirsch brown sport band, then finally died after a local jewelry store botched a battery change). Frankly, that'd look good on a NATO or pilot-style strap. You could also get a 24mm strap and notch it to match the lugs, like I did with my Vostok.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> that'd look good on a NATO


HERETIC!!!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Are these the ones you had in mind Will?


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Are these the ones you had in mind Will?


hi looks like that will work to me. i have got into ss strap of late as i only liked leather in the past but if you get a good ss strap thay are great .all the best woody77 .watch looks good two.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> shadowninja said:
> 
> 
> > Because the metal between the lugs is flat, you could get away with a normal chunky bracelet, I think.
> ...


That looks great!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

shadowninja said:


> That looks great!


I've managed to get a SS generic bracelet for the Breitling Blackbird, which has straight end links but might be slightly curved... Might need a bit of "refined" metal-working


















I don't know, we'll see when both get here.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Hehe. Well remember to post a pic when you've Dremeled your house to a pile of rubble.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

shadowninja said:


> Hehe. Well remember to post a pic when you've Dremeled your house to a pile of rubble.


  

Will do!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> 20mm :thumbsdown:


20mm is good mate :thumbsup:



Kutusov said:


> Are these the ones you had in mind Will?


looking forward to some pics


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


>


looking forward to some pics


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> I've ordered the other one, the more Breitling-ish  Estimate arrival... 25 December
> 
> Lot's of time to sharpen my steel saws


Damn!

I have one 20mm bracelet with end links I think could work... :victory:

It's the Orion bracelet, I never used...

Would you like it? :friends:



Orion Amphibian 2416 di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> I have one 20mm bracelet with end links I think could work... :victory:
> 
> It's the Orion bracelet, I never used...
> 
> Would you like it? :friends:


Thank you so much Anna but they wouldn't fit. The end links on the Orion bracelets are round to accommodate the round shape of the case. The Jetfighter is a bit odd in this respect as the bottom of the lugs is complitly straight (Like an U with 90Âº corners). I'll wait and see if the one I bought works... I know it will fit, as it has the right shape. I'm just not sure about the depth, the end pieces might be too long or too tall. If they are too long, it's an easy fix... Dremel sorts that out right away! If they are too tall, well... it's a cheap(ish) bracelet and my guess is that the end pieces are not SS. If so, a vise and some calculated bending might do the trick


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Good luck with the bracelet combo,really looking foreward to seeing how it goes.I did try a Hadley Roma Breitling style bracelet several years ago but it just didnt look or fit well,the one you have sourced does look a potentialy better choice.

My solution has been Official Time Bull leather deployment,BOB Croc and genuine Breitling pro diver straps


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

so....thats a proper rip-off right?

sorry, but that is just to near the mark to be taken seriously......


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> so....thats a proper rip-off right?
> 
> sorry, but that is just to near the mark to be taken seriously......


Yeap! From the time Poljot was coming very close to Swiss chrono designs. The Aviator I ended up being banned from sale on Switzerland and Germany because on how close it looked to the Fortis (actually, the whole story is a German Poljot reseller advertised it as being "Just like a Fortis" and law-suits followed that).

Anyway, I bet you wouldn't be saying that if the watch was orange


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

ANDI said:


> Good luck with the bracelet combo,really looking foreward to seeing how it goes.I did try a Hadley Roma Breitling style bracelet several years ago but it just didnt look or fit well,the one you have sourced does look a potentialy better choice.


My concern are the endlinks really... I think the one I've got is for the new (?) Blackbird that has slightly curved lugs, even though they are still straight on the inside.

Might also look good on a mesh


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> so....thats a proper rip-off right?
> 
> sorry, but that is just to near the mark to be taken seriously......


 you gotta keep a sense of humour about homages like this :thumbup:

eeerm, know anyone with any home made DSSD or Rolex a like bracelets?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

ANDI said:


> you gotta keep a sense of humour about homages like this :thumbup:
> 
> eeerm, know anyone with any home made DSSD or Rolex a like bracelets?


...or an IWC Top Gun Parnis chrono  . We all know Shaun is keeping his humour... just a bad one at the moment







But we LOVE you all the same







!! (you're big enough for me to add that! Plus, I hope I'm getting your name right because last time I've called you Shawn and I didn't sleep for 3 nights, waiting for you show up at my door-step with a crow-bar  )


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

i like the watch very much looks great on the rubber

bowie


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Anyway, it's this halfbreed of a Breitling Blackbird and Breitling...


If you ask me, the dial on this one looks to have been somewhat inspired by a Zenith El Primero dial:



Zenith El P HW 07 small by wotsch, on Flickr

(it even has the date window in the same place)



Kutusov said:


> From the time Poljot was coming very close to Swiss chrono designs.


...and German chrono designs. Here's one of mine, that bears more than a passing resemblance to the wonderful Sinn 'Frankfurt Financial District' watches.



Poljot-Zivil-08small by wotsch, on Flickr

-wotsch


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

you was right the fisrt time.....its spelt shawn.....and yep........my tongue was firmly in my cheek


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> you was right the fisrt time.....its spelt shawn.....and yep........my tongue was firmly in my cheek


Ah then, I thought it was Shawn but I've seen a lot of people spelling the other way so I was having my doubts!!

That Poljot of yours is really nice and it's a discreet bestseller. Not many sellers carry that one anymore... I remember you saying you were not impressed by the Strela reissue because it being too small but it's the same size as that Poljot (38/39mm)... So if the feeling is still there (and the tongue has dislodged it self from your cheek  ), drop me a PM... I'm a 3133 short right now


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > you was right the fisrt time.....its spelt shawn.....and yep........my tongue was firmly in my cheek
> ...


my aviator III is the only keeper....it was a present off the wife for our wedding, so im a bit stuck  dont get me wrong....its a stunning watch, but i struggle to match a strap up with it......should really look into it a bit more....

funnily enough, i still have a strela....i bought it off a collector here in york for a ton, its a non worker at the mo, but im sure it can be sorted easily enough.....i'll get you some pics up tommorow and you can have a look...its a black faced sekonda with severely cracked lume on the hands


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> my aviator III is the only keeper....it was a present off the wife for our wedding, so im a bit stuck  dont get me wrong....its a stunning watch, but i struggle to match a strap up with it......should really look into it a bit more....


That's a no brainer! Hirsh Liberty :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok, now is for real... Incoming!!! 

It will only be shipped tomorrow from Germany so, with some luck, it will be here on time for the weekend.

I've been thinking, these new mesh bracelets might look good if the other one fails...


----------

